# How to get wrinkles out of mask?



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

Last year after Halloween my wife and I bought 50% off costumes. I got Jack Skellington and she got Sally> My problem is when I took the mask out of the package it is wrinkled and not round like it should be. Any one know how to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Stuff it with newspaper or something until it's the right shape, then heat it with a hair drier on a low setting.
Be careful heating it, as you could damage the mask. It'll take a while and might need a few attempts but that should help get many of the wrinkles out. Be sure to let the mask cool completely before taking the stuffing out, and re-stuff it for storage.


----------



## gr8johnson (Sep 16, 2008)

I was going to try the dryer but wanted to see if it was safe. I will try it on low and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nooooo. Don't put it in the dryer. The hair dryer thing that dogman recommended is the best as it's dry air with no contact with hot surfaces on the mask.

If you put it in the dryer even on low will still cause it to be in contact with the metal insides that will get hot and could damage the mask.


----------

